# Fursona Pronunciation



## Mambi (Jan 1, 2021)

Hya, we know what your fursona *looks* like, we know what your fursona *acts* like, but we only heard your name if we met in person. But given the vast accents and languages, since many of us are only introduced by text online, here's a thought...what does your fursona's name *sound* like?

I mean like their literal name...am I reading it as you imagine it? We can use phonetics...for those who need a refresher, capital letters for the dominant syllable and each syllable is separated by a dash and spelled out in the clearest most unambiguous way. For example, the common name "Peter" would be "PEE-terrr" while a name like the french "Renee" would be "renn-AAAYYY".

I just thought of that since most people mispronounce my real name, and odds are my fursona as well. Thought it would be interesting (and a good way to introduce yourself) to get a consensus from everyone of exactly how to pronounce your fursona's name as *you* visualize it. Also, wouldn't it be funny to know if after all this time reading a friend's posts for example, you JUST discovered that their name _isn't _what you thought it was? <giggle>

For instance, I'll start. My fursona's really pronounced "*MOM-bee*" (like "mommy" & daddy),
but others read it _incorrectly _sometimes as "MAHM-bee" (like "Bambi", the deer from Disney)

@Simo ...are you "*SIMM-ohh*", or are you "*see-MOH*", or are you "*S'EYE-moh*"? I can only guess, right? Let's hear it from you!!!
@Guifrog ... same deal..."*GUY-frog*" or "*GEE-U-EYE-frog*" or "*GOOEY-frog*"?
@ssaannttoo ...ok yours is already pretty clear, so you get a pass. <lol>

Let's hear from the rest of you! <_starts taking notes to remember the results for future reading posts_>


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 1, 2021)

s-ANT-oh

*nods.*

I think at least, unless I did it wrong.


----------



## Simo (Jan 1, 2021)

Prounced 'See' 'Mo' : )


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 1, 2021)

What about you @Mambi?

I've always though it was m-Ahh-m-Bee


----------



## Mambi (Jan 1, 2021)

See, learning new things already! I honestly thought it was "SANN-2" all this time (2 syllables), but you're telling me it's like "ssss-ANT-oh" (3 syllables)? COOL!!! What else will we all learn by the end of this? Experiment showing success in minutes already! _<smiles proudly>_


----------



## Mambi (Jan 1, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> What about you @Mambi?
> 
> I've always though it was m-Ahh-m-Bee



As I said, my fursona's really pronounced "*MOM-bee*" (like "mommy" & daddy), 

...but others read it _incorrectly _sometimes as "MAHM-bee" (like "Bambi", the deer from Disney)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 1, 2021)

I only did ssaannttoo because I wanted it to be the same as m FA, and somebody chose santo already. I wanted to be original so I just went for extra syllables.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 1, 2021)

Mambi said:


> As I said, my fursona's really pronounced "*MOM-bee*" (like "mommy" & daddy),
> 
> ...but others read it _incorrectly _sometimes as "MAHM-bee" (like "Bambi", the deer from Disney)


SO like a royal A sound?


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 1, 2021)

Well, my fursona is August (AW-gust), like the month.

My username is TEH-met NOS-shay, and means "know thyself".


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 1, 2021)

As much as I absolutely love the *GOOEY-frog *alternative, my sona's first three letters are read according to my native language means of pronunciation, and one close equivalent in English for the "Gui" part would probably be the *GEE *as in *GEESE, *but not as long. /gi/ rather than /giː/, more specifically!


----------



## Mambi (Jan 1, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> SO like a royal A sound?



yes, I suppose it would be, come to think of it. <grin>


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 1, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> As much as I absolutely love the *GOOEY-frog *alternative, my sona's first three letters are read according to my native language means of pronunciation, and one close equivalent in English for the "Gui" part would probably be the *GEE *as in *GEESE, *but not as long. /gi/ rather than /giː/, more specifically!


WHAT!? NOOOOOO

This entire time I've been calling you Gooey, and it's awesome! It's sorta like how I would pronounce Gi. Gifrog? Hmm..

Baby me will call you Gooey though. Things are harder to say for him.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 1, 2021)

Fih-roo-thee.

There's a reason he just lets people call him "Frosty" sometimes.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 1, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> As much as I absolutely love the *GOOEY-frog *alternative, my sona's first three letters are read according to my native language means of pronunciation, and one close equivalent in English for the "Gui" part would probably be the *GEE *as in *GEESE, *but not as long. /gi/ rather than /giː/, more specifically!


Like a quick "GI" (like "key"), then frog?  Gotcha...(fyi, I thought it was "GOOEY-frog" <blush>)


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 1, 2021)

Nex-us Cable-er


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 1, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> WHAT!? NOOOOOO
> 
> This entire time I've been calling you Gooey, and it's awesome! It's sorta like how I would pronounce Gi. Gifrog? Hmm..
> 
> Baby me will call you Gooey though. Things are harder to say for him.





Mambi said:


> Like a quick "GI" (like "key"), then frog?  Gotcha...(fyi, I thought it was "GOOEY-frog" <blush>)


Don't worry about it, you may just keep calling me "gooey"! It's somewhat appropriate for the character, even


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 1, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Don't worry about it, you may just keep calling me "gooey"! It's somewhat appropriate for the character, even


What does Gui mean in Portuguese?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 1, 2021)

Drake is pronounced "Drake".


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 1, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Drake is pronounced "Drake".


So, Drah-kay? Knew it!


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 1, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> What does Gui mean in Portuguese?


It's from my first name IRL! I just did a mix of sorts


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 1, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> So, Drah-kay? Knew it!


It's pronounced "Draik". With how Drake is normally pronounced.

Drake's full name is Drake blár Valdyr, Valdyr being pronounced "vall-dyr".


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 1, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> It's pronounced "Draik". With how Drake is normally pronounced.
> 
> Drake's full name is Drake blár Valdyr, Valdyr being pronounced "vall-dyr".


I was being silly.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 1, 2021)

I want to formally apologize to many of the furries here for mispronouncing their names.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 1, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> I was being silly.


Oh. Was impossible to tell.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jan 1, 2021)

Ricky (ric key)
Arnak (Are nack)
Aika (eye kuh)
Sappho (sah foe)


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jan 2, 2021)

Sam is actually pronounced "sam-uh".

Wamm is pronounced "wham".

Ku is pronounced like 'ca' in 'calamity'. Chi is pronounced like 'dge' in 'bridge'. A and N are only slightly pronounced, almost silent.

Akuchin is 2 sylables, a-kuchin.

-

also it's my real name.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Jan 2, 2021)

Poz.

Or Pawzouti fullname, Poh-zow-tee (Nope, NOT zoo-tee!)


----------



## EmpressCiela (Jan 2, 2021)

Cēèla/Ciela (see-EH-La)


----------



## Skittles (Jan 2, 2021)

Her Roy-AHL Nutty-NESS, QWEEN!! Skit-ALLZ of FAFF!!

You may now kiss the royal paw~ <3


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 2, 2021)

Toka is pronounced like tow-ca.


----------



## Simo (Jan 2, 2021)

Mambi said:


> For instance, I'll start. My fursona's really pronounced "*MOM-bee*" (like "mommy" & daddy),
> but others read it _incorrectly _sometimes as "MAHM-bee" (like "Bambi", the deer from Disney)



Er..um...being a skunk, I have to admit I did think _Mambi_ was pronounced as if it rhymed with _Bambi_


----------



## Kinare (Jan 3, 2021)

Toger = tiger, but with an "o".

Most people in the furry fandom get it right, it's those outside of it where I use the name that typically get it wrong. I often have people say it like "Roger", have even had some Brits say it's "todger" which supposedly means penis... But there's no "d" in the name so they're just being penis' themselves when they do that. :v

I've had just about as much if not more trouble with my current username. Once in a blue moon I find someone who can get it right first try. The first part is easy, it's the "nare" part people can't figure out. Won't spoil that one for you kiddos. ;3 I kinda like that it's difficult and even more I like finding those special people in the world who just seem to know.


----------



## aomagrat (Jan 3, 2021)

A. O. Mag-rat


----------



## L.Rey (Jan 3, 2021)

Yeah, I also thought your name was pronounced like Bambi. An inevitably small price to pay for an uncommon name, though I do admire everyone's creativity. Least we can't actually HEAR ourselves pronounce each other's names. 

On a related note: 

L.Rey = Lucas Reyes (lou-cus Ray-es)
Or just Luke for short. My username is actually a little "easter egg". If you pronounce it "el-ray" as intended, "el rey" is actually "the king" in Spanish. Just a little something I did for fun. I assure you all, I'm the king of nothing. =P


----------



## Tytysi (Jan 3, 2021)

Tytysi - “Tie-Tie-See”

Bishek - “Bih-Sheck”

My username on most games is Tytysi as well, so you can imagine the pronunciations I’ve been met with... most common and most annoyingly is “Titties”...


----------



## fernshiine (Jan 3, 2021)

Raven 

(Rave-inn)


----------



## Kumali (Jan 3, 2021)

Kinare said:


> I've had just about as much if not more trouble with my current username. Once in a blue moon I find someone who can get it right first try. The first part is easy, it's the "nare" part people can't figure out. Won't spoil that one for you kiddos. ;3 I kinda like that it's difficult and even more I like finding those special people in the world who just seem to know.



Just a guess: kih-NAR-eh, or something along those lines?

If so, it's sort of similar to mine, koo-MAH-lee (rhymes with Denali, which seems appropriate for an Arctic wolf).

If I guessed wrong, well, then...I guess it's not so similar.


----------



## Kinare (Jan 3, 2021)

Kumali said:


> Just a guess: kih-NAR-eh, or something along those lines?
> 
> If so, it's sort of similar to mine, koo-MAH-lee (rhymes with Denali, which seems appropriate for an Arctic wolf).
> 
> If I guessed wrong, well, then...I guess it's not so similar.



Waow, you actually got it first try. o: I am an impressed catto. Normally I get Kin-air, Kin-arr, Kin-ary, or Canary if they're tryin'a be funny... It's actually 3 Japanese words smashed together. The way they pronounce it is how I chose to keep it and it's hard for some folks to get because it's not apparently foreign looking.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jan 4, 2021)

Row-lund


----------



## VeeStars (Jan 4, 2021)

Simo said:


> Prounced 'See' 'Mo' : )


Silly skunk, it's "saimu" :   )


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 4, 2021)

I’ll add some characters coz my fursona’s name is obvious.

Jackpot - Jack-pot. (Basically how you’d say Jackpot but the name does not translate to other languages.)
Like - Like (similar to Jackpot’s)
Xavavious - Haha you fools thought I’d leak his pronunciation!
Gridix - Grid-its 
Klaubern - Klau - burn. (Like saying klaus but without the S.)


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jan 4, 2021)

Maelstrom = Mihl strum


----------



## Tyll'a (Jan 7, 2021)

A lot of people pronounce Tyll'a's name as TIE-la.  It's actually TILL-a.


----------



## Bababooey (Jan 8, 2021)

Fursona: Asher Briggs (pronounced: ash-err brr-iggz)
Username: Chomby (pronounced: chahm-bee)

Probably obvious for most. Lol


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 8, 2021)

Literally the same as "tonic".


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jan 8, 2021)

Fenja = /fenjɐ/


----------



## Rassah (Jan 8, 2021)

I find some people put the accent on the second a as Rassàh, but it's actually on the first a as in Ràssah. Just a simple flow off the tongue with a silent H. Yeah, I don't know why I made up a nickname with a silent H...


----------



## Mambi (Apr 7, 2022)

Bumping it back to accommodate some new members...anyone else want to say how they say their fursona name? See the first originating message for instructions.


----------



## Foxridley (Apr 7, 2022)

RID-lee

It seems obvious, but people have mispronounced it, including me when I was a kid.


----------



## Vishunei (Apr 8, 2022)

(Vee-shoo-nee)

People naturally assume the last syllabe is pronounced "nay/neigh", which does become annoying.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 8, 2022)

BEAN-ee


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 8, 2022)

Natani

it's pronounced "dumbass"


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 9, 2022)

So my sona goes by her nickname, which is Tallie, pronounced “TAA-lee” like “rally.”
But her full name is Naphtali which is pronounced “Naff-TAW-lee” (like “maw” or “saw.”)


----------



## Outré (Apr 9, 2022)

oo-tray

It means weird or unusual. :|


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 9, 2022)

Casey
Kay-see

Pretty standard


----------



## Dmc10398 (Apr 10, 2022)

Mines easy say it how it looks Goodspeed one word


----------



## Trithahn (Apr 14, 2022)

I honestly don't even know how to pronounce my fursona's name. I usually just say (trite-han).


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 16, 2022)

Tuh-EX. I think?


----------



## Plouc the Dragon (May 17, 2022)

Plouc (ploo-k)


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 17, 2022)

BROOF POOF


----------



## Darin Waller (May 18, 2022)

I pronounce my name "Dar-in", like the word "darling".


----------



## Kinguyakki (May 18, 2022)

HIs full name is Kinguyakki, which means "Northern Lights," so named because his eyes whirl in shades of purple, gold, and green.

Pronounced, it sounds like "Kin-ee-ah-key" which is kind of a mouthful, so he usually just goes by "Akki."


----------



## CalahooTheHyena (May 31, 2022)

Ka lah who (hyena) and Jaw she (bunny)!


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 31, 2022)

Pronounced MAIR-ee-us.

Didn't know this when I picked it, but the name is derived from 3 possibilities:
1.  The Roman god of war, Mars. Mars is also the red planet and he's a red-breasted merganser.
2.  The Latin word "mas" or "maris", meaning male, which he is.
3.  The Latin word "mare", meaning "sea".  And he's a sea duck.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Jun 1, 2022)

There are a few pronounciations for Kili, the one I tend to use is _Kil-ee _which is based on the name of Mount Kilimanjaro. However, I have also heard of folks using the pronounciation of _Ke-lee._


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 1, 2022)

lay·dee suh·man·thuh. mine's not super tricky.XD


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jun 2, 2022)

I use "Chaw-os" when I think the name, but I wouldn't mind it if someone said "kay-os"


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 10, 2022)

Franz - FRÄ-nz, kinda like in "Cans" but with Z
and his last name Blitzenstark as BLEETZ-ëhn-stark

Wynstar Wynn is pronounced like GWEEN-star WEEN ^w^

the others aren't so well known to be added.. for now ;3


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 13, 2022)

You can only pronounce my name after getting triple 7s on a Slot machine.

Otherwise he's literally just how you'd say jackpot in English.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 13, 2022)

Sawt-soo-key


----------



## PiedPipecleaner (Jun 15, 2022)

One syllable, just KEHts. Not Kwets.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 15, 2022)

/sōl/ /bləd//ˈfyo͝orē/ 

sol bloodfury.XD


----------



## corpulentgreed (Jun 15, 2022)

I use a very odd spelling for mine, so a lot of people read "Claes" as CLAY-ss a lot. It's pronounced like "Klaus".


----------



## Servyl (Jun 23, 2022)

Glad this thread exists, her name can actually be quite confusing.

Anyways, it's pronounced "Ire-lis." Or lys. However you prefer it.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jun 23, 2022)

GOO-show-SEC-kai


----------



## Mambi (Jun 23, 2022)

Gushousekai195 said:


> GOO-show-SEC-kai



Cool! See, that's why I made this thread...when I read the name, I read it as "guss-HOUSE-kai". Thanks for clarifying._ <blush>_


----------



## Akima (Jul 15, 2022)

Rean is pronounced  rain
Akima is pronounced ah-key-ma


----------



## Tetrachroma (Aug 24, 2022)

My sona's named Suɲo. That lil ɲ is an IPA symbol that doesn't exist in any real languages, but it's basically the Spanish ñ ("soo-nyoh"). For ease of reading I typically write Suno instead of Sunyo because people will pronounce it wrong no matter what, they'll just be a little less wrong that way.


----------



## miskiko (Aug 24, 2022)

My sona's name is Banvey (BAN-vee) which is the lil guy pictured in my avvy. Not super interesting I know, but his name used to be Grey so uhh... yeah!


----------

